

Fibonacci as per Djikstra - puissance
http://avadhutp.github.io/a-tale-of-two-mathematicians/

======
ColinWright
Stupid way to compute F(n) recursively - exponentially stupid. Far more
efficient to run forward - that converts exponential complexity into linear
complexity. Or if you insist on using the stupid version, cache the results.

An otherwise interesting article, ruined by that stupidity.

------
qewrffewqwfqew
> several practical applications in the financial domain

ahahaha. haha. ha. haahahaaa.

